# Hard Reset unmöglich - Huawei G525 - Hilfe :/



## Malkav85 (2. September 2015)

*Hard Reset unmöglich - Huawei G525 - Hilfe :/*

Ich bräuchte dringend Hilfe. Leider finde ich selbst bei Google und YouTube keine passende Antwort.

Es geht darum, das ich mein altes Huawei Ascend G525 resetten möchte. Das Problem: es funktioniert nicht. 

Folgende Dinge habe ich schon versuch:
- Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen unter Android über "Einstellungen" -> "Sicherung&Wiederherstellen": Handy läuft im Bootloop und es wird nichts gelöscht
- Power + Vol up: Handy läuft im Bootloop
- Power + Volup + Vol Down: pinker Bildschirm und nichts passiert
- Power + Vol Up + Home Button: Handy läuft im Bootloop

Kennt jemand vielleicht Tools, mit denen ich das Handy von Windows aus komplett resetten kann, oder im äußersten Fall aufschrauben muss, um Kontakte zu überbrücken (quasi ein CMOS Reset wie beim Mainboard )

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## DerLachs (2. September 2015)

*AW: Hard Reset unmöglich - Huawei G525 - Hilfe :/*

G 330 startet nur mit Rosa Display
Guck dir mal den vorletzten Beitrag an. Ist zwar ein anderes Modell, aber könnte funktionieren.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. September 2015)

*AW: Hard Reset unmöglich - Huawei G525 - Hilfe :/*

Falls das Gerät gerooted werden darf

Root (z.b. kingoroot, stumproot, towelroot), Anleitungen finden sich einige. Dann mithilfe der App "Quick Boot" ins Recovery booten, dort müsste es sich auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen lassen


----------



## drstoecker (2. September 2015)

*AW: Hard Reset unmöglich - Huawei G525 - Hilfe :/*

Das Handy ist doch bestimmt gerootet oder? Wenn nicht ist die Platine defekt hatte ich bei meinem s3 original auch so.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Hard Reset unmöglich - Huawei G525 - Hilfe :/*

Gerootet wurde es nicht. So funktioniert es auch einwandfrei, nur das Zurücksetzen geht halt überhaupt nicht.


----------

